# Lucky Reptile Super Rain 2 advice



## Mrwaylay (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi. I'm hoping someone can help. I purchased a Super Rain 2 for my Panther Chameleon. All the reviews I've read for it are pretty solid, and initial tests look promising. 

However, there's one part that's confusing me. In the box is a little, brass water filter. It has a screw end to it. I can't for the life of me figure out where this goes in the setup. The item came with no instructions in the box (I've already grumbled). Online, I can only find instructions for the Super Rain 1. These are pretty basic, with a lot of dodgy German to English translations; not much help really! 

Has anyone used this product, and if so, can you offer some advice on where I fit in the water filter?? I'm sure it'll be pretty obvious when someone says...! 

Thanks.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

......place it into the INTAKE tube


----------

